# Two questions about Penn Bottling Company bottles from 1940's



## zeppo (Sep 2, 2014)

I feel like I should apologize for posting again so soon with a new question... These two 1940's bottles are from Penn Bottling in Schenectady NY.  As far as I know (I grew up in that town), the company did not survive into the 1960's.   I'm guessing these are relatively rare bottles, as  I cannot find records of any prior sales on the Internet. Question 1:  Based on their age, size (30 ounces) and weight (definitely lethal weapons) what do you folks think is a fair price per bottle?  I'm thinking in the 15-20 range.  Price questions are very subjective, I know. Question 2:   In the close up photo of the ginger ale bottle label, you can see some dark spotting on the paint.  It resists soap and water.  I was thinking of trying Clorox.  Good or bad idea?  Or do you have other suggestions?


----------



## Len (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi Zeppo,

I have a big green one like yours. Mine is dated 1949. The only difference is on mine I have "Drink and Enjoy" on the front medallion above the shield instead of a water scene.  ...Even eight years later the price you set  is fair.  These big guys sometimes can be tough to move. ...Be careful what and where you try out cleaners... Do you still have your big green Penn Brook? If not what did you let it go for? Thanks. --CT Len


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 5, 2021)

zeppo said:


> I feel like I should apologize for posting again so soon with a new question... These two 1940's bottles are from Penn Bottling in Schenectady NY.  As far as I know (I grew up in that town), the company did not survive into the 1960's.   I'm guessing these are relatively rare bottles, as  I cannot find records of any prior sales on the Internet. Question 1:  Based on their age, size (30 ounces) and weight (definitely lethal weapons) what do you folks think is a fair price per bottle?  I'm thinking in the 15-20 range.  Price questions are very subjective, I know. Question 2:   In the close up photo of the ginger ale bottle label, you can see some dark spotting on the paint.  It resists soap and water.  I was thinking of trying Clorox.  Good or bad idea?  Or do you have other suggestions?


Don’t apologize nothing better than having an answer for someone’s question


----------

